# Invitation to Interview | Full time offer | Visa Requirements?



## NJL (Apr 24, 2016)

Hi All,

This has been a fantastic resource so far, I hope it can add some clarification to my query.

Having spoken via. phone call with senior employee of a firm in NYC, a job offer has been extended to me in a Brokerage firm in NYC.

They have confirmed they will sponsor me for the relevant stockbroker licences required in the USA.

I asked the firm's representative their stance on whether they would sponsor me for a VISA. The answer was not confirmed, partially due to some ignorance on the process from both sides. 

Having completed some research, I believe that a H-1B visa would be most applicable for me, although I withdrew from Uni after 1st year.

I would be grateful if anyone could shed some light on this situation. *Can I study / train for the Licences previously mentioned under the Visa Waiver Programme, while the H-1B visa is processing?*

*Will the employer sponsor the VISA process?
*
Very confused but thank you for your responses in advance! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Be very careful if you're dealing with a potential employer who has never "imported" an employee before. Many people (not only in the US - certainly all over Europe) believe that it's enough for an employer to make a job offer for them to "sponsor" the employee for a visa. That's simply not the case.

The employer-to-be will have to involve their legal department (or company legal adviser), and the process is not free. (They are not supposed to ask you to "reimburse" them for the costs, either.) And chances are, they'll have to get a work authorization for you - to prove that you meet the requirements of hiring someone from overseas rather than an eligible candidate already available and legal to work in the US.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Do you qualify for H1B?


----------



## NJL (Apr 24, 2016)

twostep said:


> Do you qualify for H1B?


As per the BSc requirement of the H1B, I withdrew from university after the first year however I noticed the specifics;

'A minimum of a Bachelor's Degree or equivalent (certified to a US Bachelor's Degree standard if awarded overseas), or at least 3 years of documented experience in the field for each year missing of study'

I have >3 years of sales experience via a UK Ltd. company.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

NJL said:


> As per the BSc requirement of the H1B, I withdrew from university after the first year however I noticed the specifics;
> 
> 'A minimum of a Bachelor's Degree or equivalent (certified to a US Bachelor's Degree standard if awarded overseas), or at least 3 years of documented experience in the field for each year missing of study'
> 
> I have >3 years of sales experience via a UK Ltd. company.


3 x 4,= 12


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

In this case 3x3=9. NJL has one year of university.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

I dont wish to argue semantics but he needs either a degree or 12 years of experience. A dropout after the first year is not 1/4 of a degree.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

belgarath said:


> I dont wish to argue semantics...


But.... 



> but he needs either a degree or 12 years of experience. A dropout after the first year is not 1/4 of a degree.


According to the text NJL quoted, one year of university is indeed 1/4 of a degree for these purposes.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Only if he successfully completed that first year. Which is not often the case when people drop out.


----------



## JTG (Apr 20, 2014)

I agree with Bev to beware if the company isn't familiar with the sponsorship guidelines. Many people do not require an attorney but I'd suggest getting an independent review on this before you sign with the company. Worth the money here so you know your real options. I believe H1-B already ran up its quota the other week for 2017 so talk to a pro


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

OP does not satisfy requirements be it education as in 4 year degree or the equivalent as in 3 years documented progressive work experience per missing education year. He does not have the required licenses for the position.


----------



## Gundoc (May 10, 2016)

Having just had to have my experience & Training vetted for an H1B I can confirm that its 12 yrs for equivalancy to a Batchelors degree.
Even though a Batchelors is 3 yrs in UK, they go off the American time frame


----------

